# New Essenes Product



## MandySkin (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
My husband just got me this product from his friend, who sell things on facebook. I tried to do some research but there is none. I have not try it on my face because of lack of information. Does anyone know what company is it and where it come from?  Thank you. 

[h=4]Attached Thumbnails[/h]


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 16, 2016)

(Moved to Skin and Bodycare, as this is a skincare product, not a makeup product.)

It looks to me like the company name is Phoebe, and on the back it says it's made in Korea. The characters on the bottle are in Korean. Have you asked your husband's friend about the product?


----------

